# srollrad aktivieren

## KiLLaCaT

hi leute!

habt ihr eine ahnung, wie ich das scrollrad, bei meiner intelimaus einschalte.

MfG

jax

----------

## Marzelpan

In  /etc/X11/XF86Config bei den Mouse-Geschichten

```
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

hinzufügen.

Jojo

----------

## SNo0py

Indem du rechts oben auf "Suchen" klickst... 100 mal schon behandelt dieses Thema...

----------

## KiLLaCaT

thx

----------

